# Junkie XL Studio tour



## synthpunk (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## CACKLAND (Nov 29, 2016)

A mouth watering collection for synth enthusiasts. So many possibilities


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 29, 2016)

If I had such an extensive synth collection, I would probably own some less and go for a Yamaha CS 80. Well, maybe his is just in repair ...


----------



## Jetzer (Nov 29, 2016)

Makes me feel less guilty about my Black Friday deals...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 29, 2016)

Not to rain too much on the parade but I much rather like the idea of having it all INSIDE the computer as plugins with some generic controllers to interact with it. Plus for me manufacturing all of that instead of a multi-purpose computer, is a waste of resources, both literally and human. 

Whatever it takes to get you to compose though, go Junkie...


----------



## Jaap (Nov 29, 2016)

Jesse Heslinga said:


> Makes me feel less guilty about my Black Friday deals...



Haha yeah exactly my thoughts as well


----------



## dgburns (Nov 29, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> Not to rain too much on the parade but I much rather like the idea of having it all INSIDE the computer as plugins with some generic controllers to interact with it. Plus for me manufacturing all of that instead of a multi-purpose computer, is a waste of resources, both literally and human.
> 
> Whatever it takes to get you to compose though, go Junkie...



I struggle with this. I want it hardware. I end up with software. It's weightless, doesn't break down, gets recalled. But I struggle with the tactile side of software. It takes me sitting in front of a real synth to fully appreciate the glory that is the software.
I also get a more satisfying feeling if I worked with and printed audio from a real synth. But it makes no sense whatsoever, it's not a rational thing. But then again, being rational was never my strong suit!


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 29, 2016)

Sure Fri Flo until you ever tried to move 220 pounds tune one when you open it up inside and see the spaghetti circuitry inside or see the bill for the up keep cost 

Burns I used to struggle but most soft synths have gotten so good now it doesn't even cross my mind hardly 

There has to be a reason why HZ or Tom are using Zebra now instead of a behemoth



FriFlo said:


> If I had such an extensive synth collection, I would probably own some less and go for a Yamaha CS 80. Well, maybe his is just in repair ...


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 29, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Sure Fri Flo until you ever tried to move 220 pounds tune one when you open it up inside and see the spaghetti circuitry inside


I have recently seen the insides of such a beauty and I must say, I was properly turned on by looking!


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 29, 2016)

URS is now putting the actual inside circuit of synths in his under-the-hood U-he GUI's (Repro1)



FriFlo said:


> I have recently seen the insides of such a beauty and I must say, I was properly turned on by looking!


----------



## Kaan Guner (Nov 29, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> Not to rain too much on the parade but I much rather like the idea of having it all INSIDE the computer as plugins with some generic controllers to interact with it. Plus for me manufacturing all of that instead of a multi-purpose computer, is a waste of resources, both literally and human.
> 
> Whatever it takes to get you to compose though, go Junkie...



I feel the same. But probably he had a life going through those synths and has a different approach/way of working.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 29, 2016)

I grew up with a KayPro! Was just talking about it yesterday... hard to believe they still fire up anymore. The OS on mine was on a floppy disc which does not have the longest shelf life...


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 29, 2016)

Was it hooked up to a DSi Synergy by any chance Chil?



chillbot said:


> I grew up with a KayPro! Was just talking about it yesterday... hard to believe they still fire up anymore. The OS on mine was on a floppy disc which does not have the longest shelf life...


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 29, 2016)

Was it hooked up to a DSi Synergy by any chance Chil?



chillbot said:


> I grew up with a KayPro! Was just talking about it yesterday... hard to believe they still fire up anymore. The OS on mine was on a floppy disc which does not have the longest shelf life...


----------



## chillbot (Nov 29, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Was it hooked up to a DSi Synergy by any chance Chil?


I wish... I'm old but not that old... think when we had the KayPro was when I was 5-9 years old in that range.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 29, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> Not to rain too much on the parade but I much rather like the idea of having it all INSIDE the computer as plugins with some generic controllers to interact with it. Plus for me manufacturing all of that instead of a multi-purpose computer, is a waste of resources, both literally and human.
> 
> Whatever it takes to get you to compose though, go Junkie...


.
I was thinking something similar the other day but while i listen to old prodigy, chemical bothers and crystal method who use a lot of outboard gear, i got a controversial thought... 

could it be that having to "battle" the hardware makes you create music in a different way? 

why i say it? because those bands used to sound very good and had a specific sounds, while now they seem to be sequencing more itb. 

i used to spend ours with guitars pedals, synths and guitar to get some wierd stuff and then reason came along (that far back!) and everything got very "easy" and "fast" but at the same time more "generic". 

so in a way , could it be that those bands/musicans (as countless others) started to rely TOO much with ITB? 

I mean, if its trying to emulate an orchestra, or trying to do soething commercial media work, then ITB defenitly its where is at. and very good music is done this way, but trying to do something different and kinda being forced to think differently (303 sequener?!) then music takes a different turn. so in a way each piece of gear kind of forces a litttle the creativity to a specific side while ITB there are WAY too many options. at the end of the day its all about the individual musicians of course... but again.. just a thought... and i swear im not high but i know that thought toomk too long to exmplain,


----------



## chillbot (Nov 29, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> Not to rain too much on the parade but I much rather like the idea of having it all INSIDE the computer as plugins with some generic controllers to interact with it. Plus for me manufacturing all of that instead of a multi-purpose computer, is a waste of resources, both literally and human.



I dunno, I can't compare hardware synths with softsynths, two completely different beasts that do two completely different things.

I won't convince you otherwise if you like to have everything inside the computer, nice and neat. I get that. But what do you do with the rest of the studio? Do you like staring at a computer all day? If you have a very small space or studio then softsynths are a godsend and a necessity. But if you don't.... in my case I have a 1,600 sq ft studio... I can't imagine sitting in one little corner of the studio staring at a computer all day.

Consider the piano... the piano is a big huge unwieldy instrument that takes up a ton of space, costs a small fortune, and requires constant maintenance. Would you rather have piano samples neatly tucked inside your computer or an actual piano? A lot of people are going to say yes to the samples. The samples are beautifully recorded and always in tune. What if space and money were not an issue, then would you want a piano? I suppose some might switch and say yes while others would still stick with samples that are easy and tweakable and have built in EQ and mic placements and all the goodies. They're not the same to me... a piano is a piano and piano samples are something else entirely. (Personally I would choose the piano.)

Anyway that's how I feel about external synths. Like playing a nice piano vs playing nice piano samples. Yes the samples are WAY more practical but it's not the same and the inspiration that you get is completely different. I've filled my studio with gear and instruments all over the place... I do this for a living all day every day and the last thing I want to do is stare at a computer all day, then I might as well get a desk job!


----------



## chillbot (Nov 29, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> prodigy, chemical bothers and crystal method


You posted as I was posting. 3 of my favorite groups right there.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 29, 2016)

Don't want to make this thread to off topic but I know people who have gone back to mostly Hardware who love software & itb or a mix of both it really depends on your workflow and your personal preferences and tastes as they say ymmv


----------



## Fab (Nov 29, 2016)

lol thats a lot of synth, his electricity bill must be ridiculous.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 1, 2016)

Can't believe he didn't mention the Polysix he's in front of at the end.
I thought I was the only one with an HR16?
Really though, someone needs to tell Tommy boy that the top guys are using plug ins for everything now


----------



## guitarman1960 (Dec 1, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> .
> I was thinking something similar the other day but while i listen to old prodigy, chemical bothers and crystal method who use a lot of outboard gear, i got a controversial thought...
> 
> could it be that having to "battle" the hardware makes you create music in a different way?
> ...


Totally agree. I remember sticking my first synth, a Roland sh09, through my guitar pedals, overdrive, memory man and a rack reverb and making some ace original sounds. Now I load up Kontakt instruments and have the same sounds as everyone else.
Is it just me, or does Kontakt impart a generic 'Kontakt' sound onto everything, especially synths ???


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 1, 2016)

At first glance his studio space almost looks like a store rather than a studio. But if he has the space then who's to say what works best for him? I'm sure he has all the plugins as well. 

(I was impressed that everything seems to be well organized and well taken care of.)


----------



## Tysmall (Dec 2, 2016)

guitarman1960 said:


> Totally agree. I remember sticking my first synth, a Roland sh09, through my guitar pedals, overdrive, memory man and a rack reverb and making some ace original sounds. Now I load up Kontakt instruments and have the same sounds as everyone else.
> Is it just me, or does Kontakt impart a generic 'Kontakt' sound onto everything, especially synths ???



I would argue that kontakt is not the problem, but the availability and easiness it provides. Slap on a neutron preset on a css patch you haven't modified with a generic lexicon preset and boom! Or buy a zebra expansion so you can have 350 more presets to scroll through instead of creating a pad from a sine wave yourself. It's the availability that kills creativity. My little rant.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 2, 2016)

Amazing studio, now that's the sort of musician friend I'd love to have !! In this case a vast array of gear in the hands of a composer who knows how to be creative and extract magic from the old beasts and is clearly passionate about the tech and mechanics of synthesis/gear. Take Deadpool for example , an orgy of analog heaven mixed with orchestra When you look at his career he's certainly one for experimentation in many area's and approaches to creating music. I love both vst and hardware, and no question someone can create something truly amazing with a PC on it's own entirely in software, and there's equal beauty in both approaches. In the end I guess it's simple what inspires your creative process and ultimately gets the music out of your head sounding the way you want.


----------

